# Child Custody



## Just_a_father (Jun 3, 2009)

My ex wife is working and I am not due to anxiety. She wants full custody and I disagree. I do not think it is fair just because I am ill at the moment

What do judges look at when it comes working parent vs non-working one and how does it affect the best interest of the child?


----------



## LilMamaSlim (May 12, 2009)

Judges will normally just go with what they feel is in the best interest of the child in general. They look at things like "who has been the primary caregiver for the longest amount of time." So if you've been the primary stay home parent, you have that in your favor.

Please remember I'm no attorney, so I am not 100% spot on. I am just speaking from experience.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

I'm not an expert either. I do believe judges tend look at primary provider like lilmama said. They also look at the stabilty of the home said child(s) will be in, how stable the parents are, family support all kinds of things. Just google child custody laws for your state that will provide a better insight to what judges look at for you the state which you live in.


----------

